# Mathews Passion Picture...



## tdawg21

OK ladies, before you start making fun of my photograpy skills, keep in mind this is a picture of a picture. This is the best I could do! This picture was in my new Petersen's Bowhunting magazine that came in the mail today (Oct. issue). This is the first picture I've ever seen of it and just wanted to share it with you all. I think my wife will most likely give one of these a try. There'll prolly be a left-handed Testarosa Equalizer up for sale soon! Happy hunting girls.

Dawg


----------



## JMaxH

Now that thing looks funky!! Interesting!!


----------



## duramaxdiesel09

*Looks like a DXT to me... *


----------



## SteveID

Now that is a reflexed riser! Not sure I would get that over some of the other offerings but I'm sure it's a nice bow as Mathews puts out one of the best products.


----------



## tdawg21

It'll be nice to see one in person. Looks pretty hot.

Dawg


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

Anybody got the specs on the bow?


----------



## mjbrady

Tn.Hoytshooter said:


> Anybody got the specs on the bow?


Bow Specs:
IBO: 325
Axel-to-Axel: 29.75”
Brace Height: 6”
Draw lengths: 22.5-29”
Physical Weight: 3.60 lbs
Draw Weights: 40, 50, 55, 60, 65, 70 lbs
String/Cable Lengths: 86 ¼” String Barracuda, 32 ¼” Cable Barracuda
Let-Off: 80%
Grip: Smaller walnut grip with colored inline to match your bow


----------



## SLG2

Ok, Ladies - please help me let Mathews know how bad you want this bow in our Test Flights. I called and left a message today to get it added to our line up. Please help me give my request a voice with some statistics! Thanks! Karen


----------



## tdawg21

So, any of you girls gonna give the Passion a try or what? I'm just curious.

Dawg


----------



## MN_Chick

tdawg21 said:


> So, any of you girls gonna give the Passion a try or what? I'm just curious.
> 
> Dawg


It wont fit me.  My daughter loves the look of it, but she's still growing so it won't work for her yet either. I hope it really sells well though.


----------



## beergut

*Passion*

I'll be ordering one for the wife on Monday!!!


----------



## melam

Ordered a teal, 26.5/50 last week... can't wait to try it -- have loved my Prestige, but i'm ready for a change --- did you see the speed on 29"?????? whoo hoo! (and i'm not a speed freak, but dang!!!)


----------



## tdawg21

MN_Chick said:


> *It wont fit me*.  My daughter loves the look of it, but she's still growing so it won't work for her yet either. I hope it really sells well though.


How could it not fit you? Are you outside the 22.5-29" dl range? I definitely could see not buying it for a youth. You'd go broke buying a new cam every time she grows 1/2". We're still not 100% for sure whether my wifes gonna try one of not. The verdict isn't in yet...

Dawg


----------



## MN_Chick

tdawg21 said:


> How could it not fit you? Are you outside the 22.5-29" dl range? I definitely could see not buying it for a youth. You'd go broke buying a new cam every time she grows 1/2". We're still not 100% for sure whether my wifes gonna try one of not. The verdict isn't in yet...
> 
> Dawg


Yup, I shoot a 29.5-30" dl, depending on the bow. That means I've never really been limited in my choices the way most women are. I'm really glad to see this one out there.


----------



## doe_eyes76

That bow is sweet! I would love to try it out.


----------



## tdawg21

MN_Chick said:


> Yup, I shoot a 29.5-30" dl, depending on the bow. That means I've never really been limited in my choices the way most women are. I'm really glad to see this one out there.


Wow. That's an impressive draw length for a lady. I guess you'll miss out on this one but like you said, you've got a pretty good selection already in that range.

Dawg


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

The Mathews web site now has all the info, pics, and videos of the new passion. FYI.
Looks very nice, wife will be "test driving" one on Wednesday at our local dealer. Most likely ordering one.


----------



## De-Gurl

I will be buying a new bow next year...and this might be the one I get depending how it feels when I go try it out. I'm fed up with my bow (getting it tuned 3x/year gets old).

I have a short draw and somewhat light poundage so I'm also limited in choices. This looks like a dream! I'm saving my egg money!


----------



## buckman22

Anyone know the price of this bow.


----------



## DanBlacksher

we got 2 in yesterday at the shop I work part time at and they really do look nice. They also have a threaded hole in the back of the rizer for a string stop. Held one next to a dxt and they are lighter and they look awsome. This is a top of the line bow for anyone male or female. A man could shoot the gold lettering and it is not noticable. The only thing for a man is the matthews sticker is pink in the package and the hat is not camo, but I shoot pink vanes so it dosent bother me.


----------



## muliechick

sure looks odd to me. but i'd try it,


----------



## BarneySlayer

tdawg21 said:


> Wow. That's an impressive draw length for a lady....
> 
> Dawg


I could fit into a passion :teeth:

*feels insecure about his length*


----------



## AMS1984

*The Passion is AWESOME*

I never thought I would buy a bow before seeing it, but I took a chance on this one because I truested Mathews to have the best out there. I waited over a month to get it but it was well worth the wait. This bow is just great all around. Already shot one buck this year with it and this bow is so much better than the one I had before. My boyfriend has a DXT and he actually likes mine better...well other than its not on 70 lbs. draw weight


----------



## dravesarchery

*Mathews Passion*

For the serious female archer, this bow is for you!! This a very attractive bow with many other great features like, smooth, light, quiet(just in case you need more than one shot), and very fast! I shot a video on it and I have shot lots of videos that I have posted on you tube.. CHECK EM OUT!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU5P4qMgfD4


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Cool video. Love the pink. Just wish the price tag was more forgiving lol. I'll wait til the price drops on them or it goes on clearance lol.


----------



## Kris_T

The MSRP actually went up almost $150 after I ordered mine. I ordered mine w/ a camo riser and the pink/black limbs, now they won't let you get the camo riser with the colors, I am so glad I moved when I did.. The pink riser is just a little too much for this girl. My hubby shoots the DXT ~ they are very close in comparison.


----------



## Passion2009

*Get one!*



tdawg21 said:


> So, any of you girls gonna give the Passion a try or what? I'm just curious.
> 
> Dawg


GOT IT....LOVE IT. My first bow and I don't ever want another one. I group really well (or so my husband says) and I am very bad at holding still but getting better. My husband even likes it and looked into be able to order without the flower pattern. Which you can do but cost about $75 more to "special order". I think he is leaning towards a DXT or the new Z7 for his next one now. 

I am set up at 35 lbs 26.5 draw lenth.


----------



## Camo_Lady

My husband just bought we one for Christmas. I just need to get it set up!!!!


----------



## juttaspassion

Heres my passion, i don't think you'd be disappointed at all,its a wondeful bow..


----------



## Mathews_Lover

So I just started bow hunting this year and my dad got a mathews switchback and gave me his mathews classic this year. I want a new bow so bad and I'm trying to decide between gettin the Mathews Passion in electric pink or camo or... Getting the Mathews Z7... Its such a hard decidion. Cant wait to see them in person, hopfully it will help me decide! :star:


----------



## Kris_T

You can't go wrong with the Passion ~ the new electric pink is waaay to bright for me though!


----------



## smhunt1

*Passion*

Im looking to purchase a camo passion asap just gotta find one... I have about a 27 dl and can pull about 55 to 60 lbs.. Any one have one??


----------



## MjWay

I've had my passion for about 3 weeks now and I've only gotten to shoot it a few times but I love it.
When you order you can mix and match the riser and limbs. I opted for a camo riser and teal limbs the grip came with the teal in it and the string is teal. I love the look! 
Mine is set up @ 28 1/5 dl & 40-50lbs.
I have never shot a bow before so I'm probably not the best to give advise but I was very impressed compaired to others and it's so smooth to shoot IMO


----------



## damageinc

I got one for my wife for valentines day...she loves it...we put some goodies on it( string stop etc) and let it rip!
It looks like a 85% version of my drenalin...she has it dialed down to 39 lbs @ 26"...I haven't had the speed checked yet.


----------



## damageinc

*Passion Drenalin pics compare*



damageinc said:


> I got one for my wife for valentines day...she loves it...we put some goodies on it( string stop etc) and let it rip!
> It looks like a 85% version of my drenalin...she has it dialed down to 39 lbs @ 26"...I haven't had the speed checked yet.


1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## damageinc

I took these with bad lighting and a cell phone...My apologies on the quality...


----------



## Kimpossible

*I freakin love my Passion!*


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I took some new photos of the latest upgrades to Brat's Passion. As far as I know she is loving it!


----------



## teg144

*Passion*

I got my Passion in December. It's my first bow and I love it. My husband has shot Matthews for years and thought this looked like a good choice for me. It's a left handed 27/50 and I'm shooting 44 right now. We're going bear hunting in May, I'm shooting pretty well from the ground and the stand right now, not changing anything. Mine is black with gold detail, sorry - I couldn't stomach the pink. I can't believe how much I love this archery, we've been doing the indoor shoots all winter and we're going to our first outdoor 3D tomorrow in Maine. Thanks for turning me on honey - to the bow too!!


----------



## Bowtech_Maniac

how much for the passion im looking to buy one for my gf


----------



## WinkWink

I'd love to shoot a Passion, but I'm still new to this whole thing and I can't justify the cost @ this point 
But... next time around (and if I stay as enthusiastic as I am now) that's what I'm going to hold out for!


----------



## KSGirl

I absolutely LOVE my Passion!! Don't think you could go wrong with this bow!!


----------



## Mthwsgrll01

Good looking bows.


----------

